# Yellow Pouter vs Egyptian Moraslat



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hi,
two of my pigeon babies 
Young Yellow Pouter vs Young Egyptian Moraslat 

I wish nice day for all

Mahmoud*


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good looking pigeon, its a Yellow Magpie Pouter, right ?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi *Sreeshs*

Right
the full name = *YELLOW REVERSE SWING POUTER* Or *YELLOW MAGPIE POUTER*


----------

